# Warnung vor mix-download.com



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

Diese Seite hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt.Auf mix-d*wnload.com wird Freeware zu einem Preis von 8 Euro pro Monat,also 96 Euro pro Jahr angeboten.Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt zwei Jahre.Der Preishinweis befindet sich ganz rechts und ist bei dunkel gestellten Monitoren sehr schlecht zu erkennen


Das Impressum sagt eigentlich schon alles

First Level Communication Ltd. 
The Picasso Building
Caldervale Road
Wakefield WF1 5PF
United Kingdom 

Also,Augen auf Leute !!


----------



## dvill (4 August 2009)

*Einschüchterungsfalle mix-download.com auf Besucherfang*

heise online - 04.08.09 - BSI distanziert sich von angeblicher Viren-Warnung per E-Mail


> Konkret verbirgt sich hinter dem Link ein Angebot des Online-Dienstes Mix-Download.com der First Level Communication Ltd. Anwendern wird die kostenlose Version von Avira Antivir versprochen, wozu man vorher jedoch ein Formular ausfüllen soll. Daneben steht zwar der Hinweis "Durch Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.", allerdings ist der nicht nur aufgrund der Graufärbung leicht zu übersehen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mix-download.com auf Besucherfang*

So sehen die Fallenemails aus:

Virenwarnung - Ihr PC ist ungeschützt - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mix-download.com auf Besucherfang*

Wie wärs mal wieder mit Startseitenartikeln?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*preis gut genug sichtbar?*

leider bin ich, wie ich vermute, auf so eine online-abzocke reingefallen
mir ist klar, dass bei nicht offensichtlich sichtbaren preisen ein angeblicher vertrag ungültig ist....ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob die preisangabe auch wirklich als versteckt gewertet werden kann:
http://vlcmediaplayer.mix-download.com/download/vlcmediaplayer.html
des weiteren wird in der (rechnungs-) e-mail von einem abo gesprochen dass sich automatisch verlängert.....muss das auch nochmal gekündigt werden?
wie ich das richtig verstanden habe soll man also nichts tun und auch keinen widerspruch schreiben?
vielen dank und lg katharina


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*

Man darf nicht alles glauben, was in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll so alles steht.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*

Es *ist* eine versteckte Preisangabe. Das wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Auch die "automatische Verlängerung" muss explizit und deutlich kenntlich gemacht werden (nicht nur in den AGB oder in der e-Mail), sonst wird das ebenfalls nicht Vertragsbestandteil.


----------



## Opfertopfer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*

Hallo,

gerade vorgestern in die Falle von mix-downloads.com getappt und leider sogar den Link geklickt, da ich unter Zeitdruck directx benötigte, somit also (vermeintlich) auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet habe und heute die bekannte Rechnung von 96,00 EUR erhalten. Aber: keine Dienstleistung erhalten, da der Link (natürlich) auf eine Error-Seite geführt hat. Widerrufen (E-Mail) habe ich jedoch gleich nachdem ich mein Fehler bemerkt habe. Sollte ich jetzt auf die Rechnung nochmal mit Widerruf reagiern oder einfach gar nichts machen? Postalisch müsste ich nach England schreiben (siehe unten). Soll ich? Wäre das der richtige Weg?

Mit freundlichen Dankensgrüssen
Opfertopfer



*Einschreiben mit Rückschein*


  First Level Communication Ltd.
  The Picasso Building
  Caldervale Road
  Wakefield WF1 5PF
  United Kingdom                                                                                                 

22.10.2009

*Ihre unberechtigte Forderung
Rechnungs-Nr.** … / Kunden-Nr. **…*

  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  mit der E-Mail Rechnung  01-14223 vom 21.10.2009 machen Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung gegen mich geltend.

  Den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag fechte ich vorsorglich wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Eine Leistung wurde von Ihnen nicht erbracht. Zudem widerrufe ich diesen Vertrag hilfsweise nach den Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst vorsorglich erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

  § 355 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB) enthält aufgrund seiner Schutzfunktion einseitig zwingendes Recht; der Verbraucher kann somit nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichten.
  (Quelle: Schulze/Dörner/Ebert, BGB, 5. Auflage 2007, § 355)

  Hilfsweise kündige ich fristlos.

  Von Drohungen mit einer unberechtigten Strafanzeige oder einer unzulässigen Eintragung dieser bestrittenen Forderung bei der Schufa sollten Sie Abstand nehmen, da ich mir ansonsten rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vorbehalte.

  Eine Zahlung werde ich nicht vornehmen.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*



Opfertopfer schrieb:


> Sollte ich jetzt auf die Rechnung nochmal mit Widerruf reagiern...



Ebenso gut kannst Du einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras erklären.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Opfertopfer (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ebenso gut kannst Du einer Parkuhr den Satz des Pythagoras erklären.



Ja dann versuch ich das mal :wall:

und danke für den Link

OT


----------



## AnneJackson (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.c*m*

Hallo,

Ich bin grade auf Euer Forum gestossen .

Da, ich aktuell genau das selbe Problem habe.

Ich hatte mir vor 2 Tagen einen Player runter geladen, der Umsonst war, allerdings wurden meine Daten benötigt die ich teils richtig ausfüllte.

Ein Tag darauf bekam ich  eine Rechnung worauf ich sofort einen Wiederspruch schrieb, den es war WIRKLICH nicht klar erkennbar, das sich dahinter Kosten bewirken (wir sassen zu 2. Am PC und wir beide Sahen keine Kosten)

Der Widerspruch wurde gerade abgelehnt, ich hätte einen Widerspruchsrecht abgelehnt.
Der 2. Widerspruch wurde auch abgelehnt (vermutlich von ner Maschine)

Könnt ihr mir, bitte sagen was ich nun besten falls tuen kann?

Bezahlen kann und will ich nicht.

Wäre sehr sehr Dankbar für Tipps...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:23:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:18:32 ----------

Diese Mail bekam ich nach 2 maligen Wiederufen und androhung von Einschalltung von Anwälten zurück
Sie können nicht wirksam widerrufen.

Sie haben bei Ihrer Anmeldung zu Mix-Download.com auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht
verzichtet, indem Sie die Checkbox "Ich akzeptiere die AGB & Kundeninformation und
verzichte auf mein Widerrufsrecht" angewählt haben.

Somit ist Ihr Widerruf unwirksam. Bei Mix-Download.com beginnt die Dienstleistung
direkt nach der Anmeldung.

Dies ergibt sich aus § 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB.

Die von Ihnen akzeptierten AGB (Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen) können Sie hier
nochmals einsehen:

---------------

scheint sich um eine automatische Antwort zu handeln


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Natürlich kommt der Mahndrohmüll von Mailrobotern.

Die Drahtzieher fahren Ferrari und benötigen beide Hände am Lenkrad.


----------



## AnneJackson (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Das heisst ich soll - muss nicht zahlen?

ich hatte noch nie mit soetwas zu tun, obwohl ich öfters mal was Downloade passierte mir echt sowas noch nie...deswegen habe ich durchaus etwas schieXXX


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



AnneJackson schrieb:


> Das heisst ich soll - muss nicht zahlen?


Wenn dich  jemand  auf der Strasse von schräg anquatscht:  "laß mal 50 Euronen rüberwachsen" , zahlst du dann?
So ungefähr ist das hier  auch


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Nach den in der Öffentlichkeit bekannten Informationen musste*) bei Einschüchterungsfallen noch niemand wirklich zahlen. Wer zahlte, tat das aus Angst. Erpressung eben.

*) Das ist die Feststellung des Tatsächlichen. Nicht eine rechtliche Bewertung.


----------



## AnneJackson (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

ja, gut dann werde ich nun einfach nicht mehr drauf reagieren, 

wenn noch was kommt setz ich euch einfach in kenntnis^^

Vielen Dank!

A.j.


----------



## Opfertopfer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ja, bei mir dasselbe. Gestern kam die Mail mit der Nichtakzeptanz meines Widerrufs. Schwufffff...

Das sitzen wir jetzt aus, ne?!


OT :sun:


----------



## AnneJackson (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

OT ja wir 2 können und die Hand reichen gell


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Wenn der Köter hinter dem Zaun kläfft, dann hat der meistens auch große Probleme damit, zu akzeptieren, dass er jetzt leider kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt. Aber trotzdem wird es leider so enden.


----------



## mabel (24 Oktober 2009)

*Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*

Hallo,

meine Frau hat heute eine E-Mail erhalten mit einer Rechnung über 96 EUR von mix-download.com

wie im WWW nachzulesen ist, ist das eine Abzock-seite mit einem 24 Monate-Abo.

Meine Frau hat sich da bestimmt nie angemeldet und der Nachname in der Rechnung ist [ edit]  und nicht ihrer (der auch mit "K" anfängt aber sonst nichts damit zu tun hat. (In der verwendeten Mailadresse ist der Vorname ausgeschrieben und der Nachname nur als Initial (z. B. [email protected]).

Nun meine Fragen:

Rechnung einfach ignorieren oder sollte/muss man in irgendeiner Form reagieren?
Entweder hat sich Herr/Frau[ edit] bei der E-Mail-Adresse vertippt, oder wissentlich mit falscher Mailadresse angemeldet, oder das ganze ist nur eine Falle vom Anbieter.
kann/sollte man den Vorgang irgendwo melden, um auf eine evtl. neue Betrugsmasche hinzuweisen?
 ist das möglicherweise schon eine bekannte Betrugsmasche (Rechnungen "blind" verschicken in der Hoffnung, dass einer zahlt?

Gruß

mabel


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## mabel (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*

Hallo Antiscammer,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Den Beitrag zu "Brieffreundschaften" hatte ich bereits gelesen.

Also warten wir einfach ab..

Gruß

mabel


----------



## Opfertopfer (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



AnneJackson schrieb:


> OT ja wir 2 können uns die Hand reichen gell



ja dann gründen wir doch einfach eine gbr: AJOT

Okay, tut nichts zu Sache, der Humor muss aber bleiben  :unbekannt:


----------



## mabel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.
> 
> Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal,

die Lage hat sich insofern geändert, dass ich gerade im Spam-Ordner des Mailaccounts auch die Anmelde-E-Mail und die erste Rechnung von Mix-Download gefunden habe.
Meine Frau hat aber bestimmt nicht auf den Bestätigungs-Link geklickt. Also hat(te) entweder jemand Zugriff auf Ihren Mailaccount oder Mix-Download verschickt diese Mails einfach ohne Anmeldung und hofft, dass jemand zahlt.

Ändert das irgendwas an der Lage?

Gruß

mabel


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*



mabel schrieb:


> Ändert das irgendwas an der Lage?



Nein.

Das ist dasselbe, als wenn Dir Dein Nachbar einen Brief in den Kasten einwirft, in welchem er eine "Auftragsbestätigung" für eine angebliche (tatsächlich aber nie erfolgte) "Bestellung von 5 goldenen Elefanten" beigelegt hat, mit Bitte um Begleichung der Rechnung binnen 7 Tagen. :scherzkeks:

Aus einer "Auftragsbestätigung" entsteht kein Vertrag. Einen Vertrag gibt es nur anhand einer *beider*seitigen, eindeutig bestimmten *Willenserklärung*. Also nicht ohne Deine ausdrückliche, beweisbare Zustimmung. 
Eine "schweigende Zustimmung" entsteht auch dann nicht, wenn Du Dich auf eine falsche Auftragsbestätigung hin nicht äußerst. "Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr" ist keine Zustimmung.

Im Streitfall müsste also Dein Nachbar beweisen, dass Du die 5 Elefanten auch tatsächlich wirksam bestellt hast. 

Ob nun irgendjemand anders die Elefanten falsch auf Deinen Namen bestellt hat, kann Dir wurst sein. Fest steht nur: nicht Du hast sie bestellt. Also hat die Gegenpartei keinerlei Ansprüche an Dich.


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*



mabel schrieb:


> die Lage hat sich insofern geändert


Insgesamt gibt es für alle Einschüchterungsfallen von allen Anbietern für alle Betroffenen genau eine Lage: Die Belästigung mit Zahlungserpressungschreiben mit rechtlich schwachsinnigen Begründungen.

Wer den Mahndrohmüll als das erkennt, was er ist, kommt gut raus.

Wer sich vom Kasperletheater Angst machen lässt, finanziert mit seiner Zahlung das Schmierentheater.


----------



## mabel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von mix-download.com per Mail erhalten, aber nie angemeldet - was tun?*

ok, ich hatte vorhin in der Eile die eigentliche Frage vergessen:

Für mich ändert es insofern etwas an der Lage, dass zumindest eine Freischaltungs-Email für den Zugang existiert, d. h. es wäre möglich, dass jemand Zugriff auf den E-Mail-Account hatte und von dort aus tatsächlich ein Konto bei mix-download aktiviert hat.
(oder es ist alles nur ein Betrugsversuch von Mix-Download).

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich herauszufinden, ob jemand das E-Mail-Konto mitnutzt (Kennwort habe ich vorhin gleich geändert)?
Provider ist GMX - kann ich da nachfragen, wann die letzten Logins Online stattgefunden haben und ggf. von welcher IP aus?

Gruß

mabel


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Selbst dann, wenn ein Fremder Deinen Mailaccount mißbraucht hätte: das wäre dann nicht Dir zuzuschreiben.

Passwort ändern ist im Verdachtsfall immer eine gute Idee.

Beachten: Passwörter sollten ausreichend lang sein. Mindestens 8 Stellen, möglichst eine Kombination aus Zahlen, Buchstaben (groß+klein) und Sonderzeichen.​
Ist aber alles zweitrangig. Es ist auch nicht Deine Aufgabe, hier "ermittlerisch" tätig zu werden. Lass es einfach.


----------



## mabel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Naja, es geht mir dabei nicht um den "Vertrag" mit Mix-Download, sondern um die Tatsache dass jemand evtl. unser Mailkonto gehackt hat. Ist das kein Grund, Nachforschungen anzustellen? 
(Unter derselben Mailadresse bekamen wir seit langem seltsame Mails über die NBA. Gestern habe ich mal näher hingesehen und festgestellt, dass es ein Newsletter von einer "normalen" Internetseite über Basketball ist und dass da jemand unsere Mailadresse für das Konto angegeben hat..)


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Wenn das über längere Zeit so gegangen sein könnte, wäre es vielleicht doch gut, gmx nach den letzten verfügbaren IP-Logdaten zu fragen.

Dann stellt sich allerdings auch die Frage, warum das Passwort nicht schon früher geändert wurde. Normalerweise ist es aber eigentlich gar nicht so einfach, ein Passwort bei einem Freemailer zu hacken, wenn es nicht gerade ein Einfachpasswort wie "XXX", "Test", "Baum", "Auto", "blau" etc. ist.
Nach wenigen Fehlversuchen beim Einloggen wird da auch normalerweise der Account zeitweise gesperrt, und man kriegt auch eine Nachricht.


----------



## mabel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Es war ein Einfach-Passwort :unzufrieden: (Wort aus dem Wörterbuch, nur 6 Buchstaben, keine Zahlen oder Sonderzeichen - das neue Passwort ist nun viel sicherer). 
Ich kann's mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand anders den Account benutzt hat, aber ich werde zur Sicherheit trotzdem versuchen, dem nachzugehen.

Gruß

mabel


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Wenn das Wort nicht allzu einfach war, ist es trotz nur 6 Buchstaben nicht allzu leicht, das zu hacken. Man hat ja immer nur wenige Versuche beim Login, dann wird temporär gesperrt.


----------



## mabel (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn das Wort nicht allzu einfach war, ist es trotz nur 6 Buchstaben nicht allzu leicht, das zu hacken. Man hat ja immer nur wenige Versuche beim Login, dann wird temporär gesperrt.



könnte das Passwort bei einer unverschlüsselten POP3/SMTP-Verbindung "abgehört" werden?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Theoretisch ja, aber nur mit einigem technischen Aufwand, da derjenige sich wirklich in den Datentransfer "einklinken" müsste, und zwar an einem der "Wegpunkte", den der Datentransfer nimmt. Das kann rein theoretisch nur ein Betreiber oder Admin eines dieser "Router" machen, die auf dem Weg im Datentransfer sind. Letztendlich ist das zwar möglich, aber doch eher wenig wahrscheinlich.


----------



## nadii25 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hi!

ich habe letztens auch eine email bekommen, ich hätte micht dort also bei mix.download.com angemeldet, habe ich aber nicht, trotzdessen habe ich widerrufen, als antwort kam das ich nicht wirksam widerrufen kann weil ich angekteutzt habe das ich nicht widerrufen werde usw...Zudem schreiben die mich als eine Frau Herrmann an , die ich garnicht bin.. ich werde auf keinen fall 96 € bezahlen, weil ich 100 % sicher bin das ich ich da nicht angemeldet habe, das ist ne masche!! leute ich sage es euch: zahlt bloß nicht! solche leute bereichern sich nur an so unwissenden wie wir. Gut das se dieses fprum gibt, das sagt ja schon wohl alles über diese besagte Firma...

Gruß an alle Betroffenen, Ciao


----------



## mabel (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



nadii25 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ich habe letztens auch eine email bekommen, ich hätte micht dort also bei mix.download.com angemeldet, habe ich aber nicht,
> ...



Hallo nadii,

danke für den Hinweis, dass Dir das auch passiert ist! 
Ist mir natürlich lieber wenn die das bloß behaupten als wenn jemand unseren Mailaccount missbraucht hätte. 
Natürlich zahlen wir auch nicht.

Gruß

mabel


----------



## quillo (4 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, habe auch schon 2 Mahnungen von Mix download bekommen & nicht daruf reagiert! Aber heute habe ich folgendes bekommen


> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. MD - 01 - *****  vom 24.09.2009, mix-download.com/ nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...



Muss ich mir jetzt etwa sorgen machen ?
Meine die das jetzt ernst, oder ist das wieder so ne Masche?

Bitte helft mir! danke im voraus!


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



> Ihre Daten werden dann ggf. an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA, Creditreform) zur Eintragung eines Negativmerkmals weitergeleitet. Bedenken Sie: Dies würde Ihre ohnehin schon angespannte wirtschaftliche Bewegungsfreiheit weiter einschränken!


Eien weitere Stufe auf der Drohmülltreppe 

Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben

nichts  was von Belang wäre


----------



## quillo (4 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Das heisst jetzt konkret? Ihr habt da mehr Erfahrungen als ich!


----------



## dvill (4 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten und nicht nachvollziehbren Absendern werden sachgerecht mit der "Entf"-Taste bedient.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



quillo schrieb:


> Ihr habt da mehr Erfahrungen als ich!


Ungefähr viereinhalb Jahre mit der Nutzlosbranche: Außer schwachsinnigem  Mahndrohmüll kommt  da nichts. 

Wer bezahlt tut das "freiweillig", aber nicht weil er müßte


----------



## quillo (5 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Das heisst, ich soll mich nicht weiter darum kümmern ?


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Lies das hier >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559

Wenn dir  das immer noch  nicht reicht > ab zur Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt 
persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## quillo (5 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

ja gut, danke. Werde mich einfach tot stellen!


----------



## groover1 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo Leute

Mir ist heute, wie vielen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls etwas unangenehmes mit Mix-Download passiert.
Beim herunterladen eines Gratisprogrammes bin ich in die Falle getappt und habe prommt eine Rechnung von € 96.- für einen Download erhalten.

Das der Download kostenpflichtig ist, war für mich allerdings nicht ersichtlich.
Ich habe mit jetzt den Thread durchgelesen und und denke auch wie ihr, das es am einfachsten ist nicht zu reagieren.

Allerdings und jetzt kommt es, stand auf der an mich gerichteten Rechnung mein Name sowie meine Wohnanschrift.

Ändert das etwas an der Situation?
Denn ich bin jetzt für diese Betreiberfirma nicht mehr Anonym.

Bin euch für eure Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar.

LG
   GROOVER1


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



groover1 schrieb:


> es stand auf der an mich gerichteten Rechnung mein Name sowie meine Wohnanschrift.
> Ändert das etwas an der Situation?


Nein!


groover1 schrieb:


> Denn ich bin jetzt für diese Betreiberfirma nicht mehr Anonym.


Na und?
Du wirst zwar ab sofort über einen unbestimmten Zeitraum hinweg mit Mahnungen und Drohungen in der Art eingedeckt, ist aber alles heiße Luft.


----------



## groover1 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Danke erstmal für deine aufbauenden Worte

Ich hab mir die Seite heute nochmals angesehen von der ich gestern den Download getätigt habe und sah im rechten Bereich den Hinnweis das dieser Download kostenpflichtig sei.

Beim Download gestern sah ich allerdings nicht, sonderbar. 

Soll ich jetzt vom Vertrag schriftlich zurück tretten oder einfach nicht reagieren?

LG
   GROOVER1


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



groover1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Seite heute nochmals angesehen von der ich gestern den Download getätigt habe und sah im rechten Bereich den Hinnweis das dieser Download kostenpflichtig sei.
> Beim Download gestern sah ich allerdings nicht, sonderbar.


der alte Roßtäuschertrick > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



groover1 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt vom Vertrag schriftlich zurück tretten oder einfach nicht reagieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

oder ganz deutlich 
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## wolanda0 (15 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, auch ich bin eine von vielen, die auf mix-download hereingefallen ist. Ich wollte mir ccleaner als freeware herunterladen, es gibt viele Seiten mit wirklicher Freeware, bin aber irgendwie bei mix-download gelandet. Meine eigene Dummheit, das ich dieser Seite vertraut habe, und auch noch ein Häkchen bei "AGB und verzichte auf mein Widerrufsrecht" gesetzt habe. Aber auf der Eingangs Download-Seite findet man keinen Hinweis, das man etwas zahlen muß. Für mich ist das Bauernfängerei. Ich sollte bis zum 14.11.2009 einen Betrag von 96,00€ zahlen für ein Jahr, Laufzeit 2 Jahre, also 192,00 €.
Heute, am 15.11.2009, kam per email schon einmal eine Mahnung. Eigentlich schicken seriöse Firmen doch Mahnungen mit der Post, oder?
Ich möchte nur jedem den Rat geben, Hände weg von solchen Seiten!!!!!!
Nun mich ich das auch über mich ergehen lassen mit Mahnungen und dem was noch folgen wird. 
Ich werde nicht bezahlen!

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Elke


----------



## dvill (15 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Die Masche läuft seit mehr als vier Jahren millionenfach immer gleich ab.

Individuelle Behandlung durch Mahndrohroboter oder Massendrucker gibt es nicht.

Wir wissen, dass es nichts "Neues" geben wird.


----------



## tarajalta (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hier ist die nexte Opfer

ich habe gleich Wiederruf geschrieben, dann zu Polizei gegangen und Anzeige erstattet, dann ein brief von gerichtshof bekommen, dass Alles mit *Mix-Download.com  in ordnung ist,dann Inkasso   Brief bekommen von Mix-Download.com *


*Wass soll ich tun? Nicht  mehr  reagieren?*


----------



## lusse_wilmot (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, ich hab den gleichen problem wie die meisten. Es ist aber bisschen anders.
Ich hab heute ein brief per post bekommen von Proinkasso.
Oben steht meine Name, Nachname und Adresse.



> Proinkasso GmbH
> Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
> 63457 Hanau
> 
> ...



Meine frage lautet jetzt, worum gehts ??
Ich bin mir absolut sicher dass ich gar keinen e-mail von den gekriegt hab und dass ich auch nix gedownloadet habe !
Auf der seite war glaube ich einmal, aber nur ganz zufällig.

Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen? Hier steht nix über einem vertrag der 2 jahre dauert. Früher haben die meisten nur einen e-mail mit 96 euro mahnung gekriegt deswegen schreibe ich jetzt.

Bitte antwortet so schnell wie möglich


----------



## quillo (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Genau das selbe schreiben habe ich heute auch bekommen. Hoffentlich aht damit jemand erfahrungen und kann uns weiterhelfen!


----------



## tarajalta (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo!

Hallo, ich hab den gleichen problem wie die meisten. Ich hab auch heute ein brief per post bekommen von Proinkasso.
Oben steht meine Name, Nachname und Adresse.





> Sehr geehrte/r Frau M**** G********,
> unser Mandant (First Level Communication Ltd.) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung (Anmeldung beim Online-Dient [noparse]mix-download.com - Der Download-Mix mit hunderten Programmen) einzuziehen.[/noparse]
> 
> AnmeldeDatum Uhrzeit: 22.9.2009 um 21:32:24, AnmeldeIP: **.**.***.***
> ...


 was jetz?

das ist ja das letze:wall: !


----------



## tarajalta (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Sollen wir eine kollektive Strafanzeige erstellen?

:scherzkeks:


----------



## lusse_wilmot (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



tarajalta schrieb:


> Sollen wir eine kollektive Strafanzeige erstellen?
> 
> :scherzkeks:



wahrscheinlich...  xDD


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



tarajalta schrieb:


> Sollen wir eine kollektive Strafanzeige erstellen?


Deutsche  Strafverfolgungsbehörden sehen keine  strafbaren Tatbestände.

Solange ihr nicht bezahlt, seid ihr eh nur belästigt aber nicht geschädigt.


----------



## tarajalta (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

OK

Abwarten und nicht einschuchtern lassen!


:roll:


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



tarajalta schrieb:


> Abwarten und nicht einschuchtern lassen!


:dafuer:


----------



## Meerschwein (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Dieses schreiben hat gestern unsere Tochter erhalten
Sie war zu diesem Zeitpunkt zur Klassen fahrt.


Sehr geehrte/r Frau M**** G********,
unser Mandant (First Level Communication Ltd.) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung (Anmeldung beim Online-Dient 

 Download.com"]mix-

 download.com - Der 

 Download-Mix mit hunderten Programmen[/URL]) einzuziehen.

AnmeldeDatum Uhrzeit: 23.9.2009 um 15:17:18, AnmeldeIP: **.**.***.***

Wir fordern Sie daher auf, die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzeuges (BGB Par.zeichen 284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf das Konto der Proinkasso GmbH der nächsten *7 Tage* zu überweisen:

*Proinkasso GmbH, noa Bank, Kto.-Nr. 2985490008, BLZ 50320200*

Die Gesamtforderung beträgt *173,21 Euro.* 

Bitte verwenden Sie auf dem überweisungsträger unbedingt das folgende Aktenzeichen:
First Level Communication Ltd. - ****


Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, Pfändund ihrer Bezüge (und noch tausend andere sachen die ich jetzt nicht aufschreiben werde).

Ihr Proinkasso Team
-Dieses Schreiben ist machinell erstellt und ohne Unterschrift gültig- 

Über eine Nachrricht was wir tun sollen wäre sehr nett


----------



## Teleton (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



> Über eine Nachrricht was wir tun sollen wäre sehr nett


Schau mal hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58985-warnung-vor-mix-download-com-5.html#post296471

Ist Deine Tochter minderjährig? Dann ist es noch einfacher
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430

Wenn Anbieter von der Minderjährigkeit erfahren mosern sie rum wegen angeblichen Eingehungsbetrug, Erziehungsregister usw.. Manche Eltern sehen die Zöglinge dann mit einem Bein im Knast und überlegen schon in welchen Kuchen die Feile gebacken wird. Alles Quark, überleg Dir erstmal ob Du überhaupt schreiben willst
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Falls ja hier gäbe es einen Musterbrief für Minderjährigenproblematik.
http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ126051924805821/link462161A.html
Aufhören wird das Mahngedöhs trotzdem nicht, dass muss man aushalten lernen.


----------



## Meerschwein (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ja meine Tochter ist erst 16. Jahre und somit 
ein Teil Geschäftsfähig.

Macht aber nichts 
Diese Firma meldet sich auch nicht am Telefon 
Deshalb laß ich es erst mal laufen oder was meinst du dazu 
Danke für deine Antwort 
Lg


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Wieder mal eine neue Bankverbindung.

Bald hat Proinkasso wohl alle durch! :-D



			
				NoaBank schrieb:
			
		

> MISSION
> Wir fördern verantwortungsbewusste Bürger


----------



## tarajalta (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Sich wehren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-p


----------



## popcorn6889 (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Haar genau das gleiche Schreiben kam bei uns an genau dem selben Tag an. Ich weiß jetzt auch glaube ich, von welcher Seite es stammt, ich hatte hier mal meine daten eingebenen und hoffe wirklich sehr, das dies unter solche abofallen läuft, denn reagiert habe ich bisher noch nicht und bin auch nicht gewillt es zu tun....

[noparse]DivX Player 7.2 jetzt downloaden !


besonders da bei mir zuvor ein Schreiben eines Olaf Tank kam, bei dem ich durch Inetrecherchen herausgefunden habe, das er ein Abzockeanwalt ist, der sehr viele solcher Abo-fallen-Seiten vertritt, als dann das schreiben des Inkassobüros kam war ich natürlich auch verunsichert doch diese Seite hier nahm mir meine Unsicherheit schon etwas, wenn ihr alle der Meinung seit, einfach ignoriern werde ich es auch nach dem Inkasso-B.- Schreiben tun.

Naja und wa sich auch sehr merkwürdig fand war, das es beim  lieben Herr Tank noch hieß ich habe mich auf  desktop.-downloads.de registriert und plötzlich beim Inkasso büro von Mix-downloads.com die rede is...sowas zeugt nicht gerade von seriosität, besonders da sie in meiner Adresse auch keine Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet haben.

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr in dem Fall mit dem Inkassobüro macht, aber ich werde erstmal nicht reagieren und selbst wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen sollte, werde ich noch nicht klein bei geben, erst dann werde ich jedoch überhaupt reagieren und zwar mit Widerspruch, denn meistens is das, soweit ich mich informiert hab, der letze Schritt den diese Abo-fallen-Leutchens gehen, denn auch einen wirklichen Prozess lassen die es nicht ankommen, weil sie da verlieren würde, da sie genau wissen, da das was sie tun unrecht ist.

HIer auch ma nen paar nette videos dazu(auch zur Beruhigung XD)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_omweSyg5Pk"]YouTube- Akte 09 - Ãœber Opendownload, Online Content & Olaf Tank (Teil 1)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7MxK0GW_qk"]YouTube- Akte 09 - Ãœber Opendownload, Online Content & Olaf Tank (Teil 2)[/ame][/noparse]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7sI3VEs-Uk"]YouTube- Opendownload, Softwaresammler, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke der Firma "Online Content Ltd."[/ame]


----------



## tarajalta (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Vielen dank für Video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-p


----------



## wolanda0 (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, ich habe heute wieder eine Mahnung erhalten. Eigentlich erhält man doch Mahnungen mit der Post, oder? 
Nun muß ich das durchstehen. Aber vielen Dank für den VideoLink. 


Folgende Zeilen waren in der email, kennen bestimmt einige.



> ###########################################################
> Kunden-Nr.:                   MD -
> MAHNUNG Nr.:           MD - *** -
> Kundenbetreuung:        [email protected]
> ...


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ach nee:


> Amtsgericht Jena Aktenzeichen: HRB 504802: 	Bekannt gemacht am: 16.12.2009 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Neueintragungen
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



wolanda0 schrieb:


> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen.


Das ist explizit rechtswidrig: heise online - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln


----------



## wolanda0 (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Mal sehen, wie lange das so geht


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?
> 
> Da die Betreiber der Abofallen zumeist im Ausland sitzen, ist ein direktes Vorgehen (Unterlassungsklage durch Verbraucher oder Verbraucherzentrale) schwierig. Dies umso mehr, als das die Identität der Hintermänner bewusst verschleiert wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## evil73 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

ich habe folgendes problem. ich hatte damals keine ahnung was das für eine seite ist und war so dumm die erste jahresrate zu zahlen. nun habe ich nicht vor die rate für das 2te jahr zu zahlen da es sich ja um ein 2jahres abo handelt. nun die frage wie gehe ich am besten vor? einfach nichts mehr überweisen und ruhig halten oder schreiben das ich ihnen nichts mehr in den rahcen schmeise oder was mache ich in diesem fall am besten damit ich da nichts mehr zahlen brauche? ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar:wall:


----------



## bernhard (2 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## evil73 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

also dem entnehme ich das ich einfach nicht mehr zahle da ich ja wie alle anderen auf den leim gegangen bin und nie diesen sch... haben wollte, daher keine kohle mehr für die flachmänner:-p
ich danke dir das hatt mir geholfen da gehts mir gleich besser:sun:


----------



## wolanda0 (10 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo ,
ich habe heute wieder eine email erhalten.

Folgender Inhalt:



> [noparse]-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: Buchhaltung Mix-Download.com [mailto:[email protected]]
> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 10. März 2010 18:19
> 
> ...


 
Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, es ist jetzt nicht mehr die Hypobank sondern eine Wyrecard Bank, habe ich noch nie gehört.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Wolanda


----------



## antimixer (11 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo Wolanda,

bin gestern über dieses Forum hier gestolpert und habe Deinen Eintrag gesehen. Auch ich habe gestern genau diese Mail erhalten mit Angabe dieser Bank. 

[ edit]  nicht einschüchtern lassen. Sollen die doch noch ein Inkassobüro einschalten. Das ist nur eine nächste Eskalationsstufe, aber wirklich etwas durchsetzen kann ein Inkassobüro natürlich nicht. Nur stetig neue Briefe zustellen mit immer höher werdendem Drohpotential. Am Ende müsste die dann die Forderung mittels gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid einfordern. Auch darin sehe ich kein Problem, denn wenn die dies tatsächlich durchziehen würden, dann muss man gegen den Bescheid nur Widespruch einlegen und dann sollen sich doch die deutschen Gerichte mit und und diesen Geschäftspraktiken beschäftigen.

Was wir sonst noch tun können?

Da unsere Freunde nun ein neues Bankkonto haben, sollten wir diese Bank umgehend kontaktieren und auf die Geschäftspraktiken dieser Organisation hinweisen und dann daraum bitten, dass auch dieses Konto schnellstmöglichst gekündigt wird, da hier Geld aus zweifelhaften Forderungen gesammelt und verwaltet wird. Ein entsprechendes Musteranschreiben ist im Web bereits zu finden.

[ edit] 

Anzeige erstatten ist auch eine weitere Möglichkeit. Habe ich vor einigen Jahren auch einmal wegen eines Betrugsverdachtes machen müssen und später war ich als Zeuge vor Gericht und wurde dann darüber informiert, dass meine damalige Anzeige tatsächlich dazu geführt hatte, dass der Betrüger verurteilt worden ist.

Du kannst mir gerne PN senden, dann können wir eine gemeinsame Strategie erarbeiten, denn wir scheinen (leider) den gleichen "Bearbeitungsstatus" bei MIX-Download zu haben 

Antimixer


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



> Bank: Wirecard Bank


Wieder ein Nutzloser, der den Weg zu dieser "Bank" gefunden hat! Man entwickelt sich wohl immer mehr zum Sammelbecken der Nutzlosbranche. :unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (11 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Beim Crosskirk-Dialer lagen aber die Gebühreneinnahmen pro Einzelfall höher.

(Zum Hintergrund: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...k&btnG=Suche&meta=&cts=1268290786254&aq=f&oq= )


----------



## falke300_2 (14 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo an alle geschädigten von Mix -download.com   Bitte schreibt dieser neuen Bank    Wirecardbank das dort genügend beschwerden kommen ,das habe ich vorher auch gemacht als die das Konto bei der Postbank hatten . Ich hatte die damals auch gewarnt das auf einem Konto von denen  illegale Gelder fließen ,dann habe ich das meinem Schwager mitgegeben der auch bei der Postbank arbeitet aber in einem andern Bezirk seitdem habe ich von denen nichts mehr gehört .   ABER   letzte Woche habe ich von Mix-download wieder eine Mail bekommen das ich die üblichen 104,50€ auf das Wirecard Bankkonto 15245 den betrag überweisen s[ edit] l......ern  gesperrt werden .   Wenn von dem [ edit]  was kommt werde ich ihn Anzeigen und mein Anwalt wird Iihm dann mal ein netten Brief senden.     Gruß falke300_2

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:45:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:37:17 ----------

An Antimixer  .ich hab mich schon beschwert  bei der Wirecardbank ,aber die schreiben nur das sie die Mitteilung dankend zur Kenntnis genommen haben ,ich hoffe das die die [ edit]  bald rausschmeissen.   Bei wieviel banken waren die denn schon ? BZW wieviele banken können die noch bis die keine Konten mehr bekommen .?  Gruß


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Die Wirecard-Bank wirft die sicherlich nicht heraus, denn Abzocker sind Wirecards Liebling.


----------



## falke300_2 (14 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Banken schwarze Schafe gerne in Ihrem System haben ,ich denke wenn das so wäre würden sich Banken mit schuldig machen da diese daß ja bewusst unterstüzen .Wenn sie von den Machenschaften wissen .!!!!!! Danach ist das Vertrauen für ehrlicher Kunden futsch und die Banken würden einen erheblichen Imageschaden dadurch bekommen .  Also ich denke wenn sich genug darüber beschweren dann schmeißen die sicherlich die Abzocker raus .  Denn jeder der Abgezockt wurde von den Normalusern ist doch auch froh wenn man die vom Hals hat!.  Gruß falke300_2


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

wirecard ist das völlig schnuppe


----------



## falke300_2 (14 März 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ja ich hab mich gerade im netz schlau gemacht über die wirecardbank .Das scheint ja genauso eine [ edit] bank zu sein ,da passt [ edit]  und Konsorten genau dazu.   Gruß falke300_2


*Modinfo:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
_Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist._


----------



## nurSpass1 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Die haben Ihren Firmennamen geändert habe heute eine Rechnung von denen per Post erhalten
NOM New Online Media Ltd
Zweigniederlassung Deutschland
Lyoner Str. 14
60528 Frankfurt

Vor einigen Tagen bekam ich eine E-Mail und daraus geht noch hervor das sie Ihren [...]firmensitz nach wie vor in England haben halt unter neuen Namen. Naja warscheinlich mußten sie die Namen wechseln das sie weiter machen können mit ihren [...]eien. Von mir bekommen sie auf jeden Fall nichts

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## falke300_2 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ach ja was für ein Zufall ,ich bekam auch heute per Post die Rechnung und vor 2 Tagen eine Email mit dem gleichen Inhalt. Das beste daran ist das ich die erste Rechnung nicht bezahlt habe und nach ein paar Mahnungen usw. kam gar nichts mehr. Nun soll ich wieder 96 € bezahlen . Die haben bald alle 4 Monate eine neue bankverbindung und nun hat es die NOM übernommen . Und die Wirecardbank ist auch ganz toll ,ihr müsst mal danach googlen.

Gruß


----------



## neolein (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo,

leider habe ich auf Euren Download Seiten noch kein Musterbrief zur Beschwerde bei den Banken gefunden, oder habe ich (wieder) etwas übersehen?

Hier findet man was ganz passables:

Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki

oder so:


> [_Ihr Name_] [_Datum_]
> [_Ihre Anschrift_]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



neolein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider habe ich auf Euren Download Seiten noch kein Musterbrief zur Beschwerde bei den Banken gefunden, oder habe ich (wieder) etwas übersehen?]



Ja  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## falke300_2 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo das mit den banken habe ich auch schon durch .Als Mix-download noch bei der postbank ein Konto hatten habe ich die Postbank angeschrieben und die Sache meinem Schwager weitergeleitet der auch bei der Postbank ist . Kurz danach hat Mix.Download zur Wirecardbank  gewechselt.Dort habe ich diese auch angeschrieben und die reagieren gar nicht darauf . 

Also alles ignorieren was von Mix-download kommt ,solange bis ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ins Haus kommt. Diesem wiedersprchen und ans Gericht zurücksenden ,dann ist Ruhe. 

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



falke300_2 schrieb:


> ,solange bis ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ins Haus kommt.


Eher wachsen Bananen  am Südpol

Die Mahnbescheidshysterie, die von Medien und  auch VZ geschürt wird, hängt mir zum Hals raus 
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/
Es spielt genau den Nutzlosabzockern Opfer zu, die  aus lauter Angst zahlen, weil sie nicht wissen was ein MB ist:
Ein Mahnbescheid  ist ein 23€ teures Mahnmüllschreiben, bei dem nichts  aber auch gar nichts geprüft wird 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


----------



## Opfertopfer (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge. Sie helfen mir bei Entscheidungen.

Auch ich habe gestern die E-Mail und heute den Brief von NOM mit dem 2. Vertragsjahr erhalten.

Was mache ich? Gar nichts, wie das letzte Mal!

O-topfer


----------



## falke300_2 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ja genau nichts machen ,das ist das beste was man machen kann. Bloß nicht reagieren.


----------



## wolanda0 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, melde mich auch einmal wieder. Nach langer Pause, mix-download hatte sich im März das letzte Mal gemeldet, habe ich nun wieder eine Rechnung per email und Brief und heute einen Brief mit einer Mahnung erhalten. Das 2. Jahr würde erst im November beginnen. Die sind aber sehr flink und wollen jetzt schon Geld haben. Im ersten Jahr habe ich auch nichts bezahlt. So, dann werde ich einmal warten, was weiter passiert.

viele Grüße

Wolanda


----------



## falke300_2 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo ich habe heute Post von denen bekommen ,werds ignorieren.

gruß


----------



## nicoc7 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

hallo, habe heute einen brief von mix-download.de bekommen. da steht, ich habe mich am 26.10.09 angemeldet, und befinde mich jetzt im 2. vertragsjahr. wobei es heist, dass es mindestens 2 jahre sind. jedenfalls sind jetzt schon 104,50€ bis zum 23.08.10 zu überweisen, weil es schon die 2. mahnung bzw. die "letzte mahnung" ist. 

es sind zwar schon sehr viele einträge dazu, aber immer stimmt etwas nicht mit meinem problem überein... ich habe zb. eine andere adresse: 

NOM New Online Media Ltd. 
Zweigniederlassung Deutschland
Lyonder Str. 14
60528 Frankfurt am Main

was ich noch komisch finde ist, dass die leute net mal wissen ob ich ne frau oder ein mann bin. da steht "Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr" kann doch nicht sein.... 

jedenfalls habe ich bis jetzt noch nie bezahlt, und habe angst, dass mir da dann doch mal etwas passieren könnte. bitte helft mir. :wall:

mfg nicoc7


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



nicoc7 schrieb:


> und habe angst, dass mir da dann doch mal etwas passieren könnte.


Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
Gezahlt wird auschließlich "freiwillig" aus Angst oder Unwissenheit 

mehr als  das passiert nicht >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## dvill (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Alle haben immer nur genau ein Problem: Die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben.

Aus welcher Tonne der Müll kommt, ist egal.


----------



## nicoc7 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

mental habe ich mich schon darauf eingestellt, dass ich nichts zahlen brauche. aber ich habe eben angst, dass ich das doch zahlen muss, und wenn ich es nicht tue, dass dann iwas schlimmes passiert. 
sie drohen ja schon damit, dass das verfahren an ein inkassobüro und/oder rechtsanwälte weitergeleitet wird. aus vorherigen antworten habe ich bereits kapiert, erst zu antworten, wenn eine gerichtliche klage kommt. 
soll ich jetzt einfach nichts tun?? einfach ruhen lassen? :-?

mfg nicoc7

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:33:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:32:17 ----------

also einfach nichts machen?


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Noch nie mußte jemand in fünf Jahren bei Millionen Betroffener zahlen, 
der einfach nichts gemacht hat.

reicht das jetzt?


----------



## nicoc7 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

ja, danke. ich werd jetz einfach nix tun und mich nimmer so aufregen. thx für die schnellen antworten.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:42:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:40:20 ----------

eins noch...
was ist, wenn ich mich damals wirkich da angemeldet habe. ich weis es nicht mehr...


----------



## nicoc7 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

wenn ich antworten würde, würd ja eh keiner reagieren oder... was wäre jetz, wenn ich mich angemeldet hätte (kann ja sein)


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Egal ob oder ob nicht: Hättest du dich auch dann angemeldet, 
wenn du etwas von Kosten  gesehen hättest?


----------



## wolanda0 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo, habe heute auch wieder eine Mahnung per Post erhalten. Letztens hatte ich eine Mail, in der sie auch gemahnt hatten. Der Brief ist weg, die Mail gelöscht. Das kuriose war, bis zum 16.8. sollte ich bezahlen, am 17. 8. kam schon per mail die Mahnung. Ist doch alles ein bißchen eigenartig.

Ich zahle nicht. Für das erste Jahr hatte ich auch nicht gezahlt. Nichts war passiert.

Grüße
Wolanda


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



wolanda0 schrieb:


> Das kuriose war, bis zum 16.8. sollte ich bezahlen, am 17. 8. kam schon per mail die Mahnung. Ist doch alles ein bißchen eigenartig.


Die Mahnmüllmailrobots laufen nicht immer synchron 


wolanda0 schrieb:


> Ich zahle nicht.


:thumb:


----------



## falke300_2 (14 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Hallo ich habe heute von Collectus Inkasso eine Forderung von 174,71€ bekommen ,sollte ich jetzt ein Anwalt nehmen ? Oder warten bis der gGerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt?

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



falke300_2 schrieb:


> ,sollte ich jetzt ein Anwalt nehmen ?


Wozu?
Lies das hier >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html




falke300_2 schrieb:


> Oder warten bis der gGerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt?


Eher  blühen Zitronenbäume am Südpol


----------



## falke300_2 (28 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

@ webwatcher

Heute bekam ich diese nette Mail,diesesmal ohne Anhang ,oh Leute die werden immer bedrohlicher.



> Aktenzeichen:  01 - ....... / 2010
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr .........
> 
> ...



Was soll man davon halten ????


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



falke300_2 schrieb:


> Was soll man davon halten ????



Dasselbe wie vorher auch. Es ist und bleibt Kasperletheater, es ändert sich nichts.
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Guck mal, wie lange es jetzt den Thread hier schon gibt: seit über einem Jahr, mit 11 Seiten. Seither wurde hier nicht ein einziger Fall berichtet, wo etwas anderes passiert wäre, wie hohle Droh- und Mahnbriefe. 
(Und selbst wenn mehr passieren würde: dagegen kann man sich immer noch wehren.)

Das entspricht auch der Erfahrung mit anderen Abzockerbanden, die mit vergleichbaren Methoden arbeiten, seit 5 Jahren. Es ist immer das gleiche. Die Abzocker leben nur von den Angstzahlern, die sich einschüchtern lassen. Der ganze Rest, der nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## falke300_2 (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Haben die eigentlich schon mal ein gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid rausgeschickt?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Ist hier noch nicht bekannt geworden. Und es ist auch ganz klar, warum.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr. 23 Euro, die muss er erstmal vorstrecken.
Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir. Vollstrecken und pfänden geht dann nicht, der Weg wäre versperrt, solange bis ein Gericht entschieden hat, dass der Kasperbude die Forderung zusteht. Was extrem unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Mister Fotoknips (9 November 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*





​


----------



## Marco (11 April 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

*Man versucht nachzuernten...*

From: Collectus Inkasso <[email protected]>

Aktenzeichen: un - interes / sant

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxx,

trotz mehrfacher Mahnung haben Sie die Forderung unserer Mandantschaft bislang nicht bezahlt. Unsere Mandantschaft wird diese Zahlungsverweigerung nicht länger hinnehmen.

Seit Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Anmeldung auf mix-download. com (mit der IP-Nummer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx am 14.08.2009) sind mittlerweile mehr als 1 Jahr vergangen!

Insgesamt sind 174,71 Euro aus Ihrer Anmeldung auf der Internetseite mix-download. com zu begleichen. Wie bereits mehrfach mitgeteilt, ist Ihre Anmeldung nachweisbar. Der Vertrag ist wirksam.


Zahlen Sie S O F O R T wie folgt:

Betrag: 174,71 Euro
(inkl. Inkassokosten)

Inhaber: Collectus Inkasso

Bank: Allianz Bank

Konto: 888 188 69 00

BLZ: 700 350 00

Für Zahlungen aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte folgende internationale Bankleitzahlen:

Empfänger: Collectus Inkasso, CargoCity Süd, Gebäude 638 C, 60459 Frankfurt, Deutschland

Bank: Allianz Bank, 80802 München, Königinstraße 28, Deutschland

BIC / SWIFT: OLBO DE H2 700

IBAN: DE28700350008881886900

Weitere Informationen zu dieser Forderung erhalten Sie auf unserer Webseite im Schuldner-Login. Dort können Sie sich unter Angabe Ihres Aktenzeichens sowie Ihrer Postleitzahl einloggen und z.B. eine Rechnungskopie herunterladen oder einen Antrag auf Ratenzahlung stellen. Den Schuldner-Login finden Sie unter der Adresse Collectus Inkasso http:// www . Collectus-Inkasso.com/. (Ihr Aktenzeichen: un - interes / sant , Ihre PLZ: xxxxx).

In jedem Fall: Bezahlen Sie die Forderung umgehend und ersparen Sie sich weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten!

Hochachtungsvoll
Collectus - Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH

###################################################
Collectus Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH
CargoCity Süd, Gebäude 638 C
D-60549 Frankfurt am Main

Tel.: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 0
Fax: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 9

http://www . Collectus-Inkasso.com/
[email protected]

Handelsregister:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt a.M.
HRB 87715

Gerichtlich zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen 
(OLG Frankfurt).
####################################################

Hinweise zur Datenübermittlung an Auskunfteien:
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir Daten über aussergerichtliche bzw. gerichtliche Einziehungsmassnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen an Auskunfteien übermitteln. Soweit nach Übermittlung dieser Information solche Daten aus anderen Vertragsverhältnissen bei der betreffenden Auskunftei anfallen, können wir hierüber ebenfalls Auskünfte erhalten. Vertragspartner der Auskunfteien sind vor allem Kreditinstitute sowie Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften. Daneben erteilen die Auskunfteien auch Auskünfte an Handels, Telekommunikations- und sonstige Unternehmen, die Leistungen und Lieferungen gegen Kredit gewähren. Die vorgenannten Datenübermittlungen dürfen nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen, soweit dies nach der Abwägung aller betroffenen Interessen zulässig ist. Bei der Erteilung von Auskünften kann die betreffende Auskunftei ihren Vertragspartnern ergänzend dazu aus ihrem Datenbestand einen Wahrscheinlichkeitswert zur Beurteilung des Kreditrisikos mitteilen
(Score-Verfahren).

####################################################

Forderungaufstellung:

Hauptforderung: EUR 96,00
Mahnkosten des Gläubigers: EUR 8,50
Inkassokosten (§§ 286 ff. BGB): EUR 70,21

------------------------------------------------
Gesamt: EUR 174,71

####################################################

*Schaun mer mal, wie diese Posse mit A.P. weitergeht.*

Marco


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*



> Handelsregistereintrag: Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 87715
> Inkassozulassung: OLG Frankfurt, Az.: 3712/1-I/3-3624/08





> Collectus Inkasso übernimmt nur Forderungen, gegen die keine Einwendungen bestehen. Wir haben die Forderung vor dem Beginn des Inkassoprozesses geprüft und für korrekt befunden.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich hinter dem Geschäftsführer der "Collectus Inkasso" einer der schillernsten Abzockergestalten der Republik verbirgt, kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Und dieser Person (bzw. seinem "Beauftragten") wurde vom Präsidenten des OLG Frankfurt tatsächlich eine Inkassolizenz erteilt.

Da bleibt nur eine Erklärung - die Justiz in Hessen! :wall:

NB: Die neue Bankverbindung überrascht etwas, war man doch seither bei den "Drahtigen" aus Grasbrunn!



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Schaun mer mal, wie diese Posse mit A.P. weitergeht.


Der "Inkassolizenznehmer" ist nicht mehr A.P., es ist lt. Rechtsdienstleistungsregister inzwischen J.W.! Der Geschäftsführer ist jedoch nach wie vor derselbe!

Auch interessant: 





> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 88249


(Betreiber von mix-download - man beachte den Geschäftsführer).
Geschäftsführer-Personalunion zwischen Betreiber und Inkassobutzen? Auch das gibts nur in Deutschland!


----------



## Goblin (12 April 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Na dann wollen wir mal

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen



> Inhaber: Collectus Inkasso
> 
> Bank: Allianz Bank
> 
> ...


----------



## falke300_2 (15 April 2011)

*AW: Warnung vor mix-download.com*

Genau den selben Mist habe ich auch nach etwa einem Jahr bekommen . Die wechseln ja die Banken  wie die Hemden . Ich habe der Allianzbank schon Bescheid gegeben ,jede Menge Links und die Original Mail habe ich denen gesendet ,ein Telefonat habe ich auch schon geführt und dort sagte man mir das dies Ihre Rechtsabteilung  der Bank umgehend prüfen würde. Also mailt denen was das Zeug hält ,bin schon gespannt zu welcher Bank die dann wieder wechseln . Also ich habe langsam immer mehr Spass daran die Mails  in den Müll zu verschieben . Eins muß man denen aber lassen ,die sind lästig wie eine SCH.....hausfliege.So die Mails kommen in Zukunft aller hierhin.


----------

